
Microsoft really doesn’t want Windows 10 users to switch to Chrome - snake_case
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/18/9563927/microsoft-windows-10-default-apps-browser-prompt
======
msoad
OS X does the same with Safari. There is always a notification asking me to
try Safari after each OS upgrade.

